# What sex is it? Rose Hair Tarantula.



## Scorpiove (May 7, 2004)

I did research on the "scanning a tarantula" subject and found other posts on this board.  So I figured that since they were successful I may be too.  Luckily I have a mostly docile Rose Hair and my scanning was successful.  So could anyone make an educated guess as to what sex My Rose Hair is?  Thanks in advance


----------



## pelo (May 7, 2004)

Way too dark to tell..you'll have to snap another under better lighting conditions.


----------



## Scorpiove (May 7, 2004)

I tried playing around with the light in the room but this is the best I could do, so I figured I would focus on a very high resolution pic of just the bum area.  If its still to hard to tell do you guys think paint shop pro can help lighten it up?

Edit: Went ahead and added some brightened photos via pain shop pro.


----------



## pelo (May 7, 2004)

Now that's much better.I'd say you've got yourself a female..


----------



## Scorpiove (May 7, 2004)

Thanks, a member on another board agrees that it is female.


----------



## manville (May 8, 2004)

You got a female


----------



## wineorebellion (Sep 13, 2004)

Defenantly Female.


----------



## RazorRipley (Sep 13, 2004)

If you bought it at a pet store then it will be a female(almost always, since no ones going to ship males into the beginners pet trade). I dont know where people get the idea that one can tell by look at their undersides, however, with a microscope you can look at the spermetheca (or absense of) and know its sex from there. If its an adult, and doesnt have tibial spurs, then it is a female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpiove (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow didn't expect this thread to pop back up !  Thanks for the insight.......... I don't know how old this tarantula is but it is like 4 1/2 inches in size maybe 5" almost.  I bought it in march and even after all this time it hasn't molted yet........  The pet store I bought it from often buys captive bread tarantulas I have bought all my slings from there...... an _A. seemmani_, an rcf _P. murinus_, a _B. albopilosum_, and a _B. smithi_.  They also have some type of poke, a hatian brown, _A. versicolors_ and just recently got in regular old pinktoes which are about 3" in size.  All of their slings are usually about 1" in size.  The only adult or juvenile t's they have are the roseys which I got one and was told it was about a year old, and also the pinktoes are juveniles too.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 30, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> If you bought it at a pet store then it will be a female(almost always, since no ones going to ship males into the beginners pet trade). I dont know where people get the idea that one can tell by look at their undersides, however, with a microscope you can look at the spermetheca (or absense of) and know its sex from there. If its an adult, and doesnt have tibial spurs, then it is a female.



I guess that explains al lthe amture mails especialy of g rosea you see in the pet stores huh? and its rather hard to missex a spider with tibal spurs and enlarged pedipalps


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey mal welcome back...Do you realize this thread is 5 months old?  

I'd say female, thats what mine looked like when i checked her and now she appears VERY gravid...


----------

